# Purdy vs. Benjamin Moore (aka Wooster)



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Heya guys,

Just curious about brush preferences a bit. I stock a decent sized line of Purdy brushes, as well as the Benjamin Moore brushes that are made by Wooster. I'm curious if you guys have used the BM brushes, and if so how you think they stack up to the Purdy ones. I've actually been recommending the Purdy over the BM based on feedback in the store, but I'm interested in hearing more opinions.


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

Oh boy, here we go. Just in time for the weekend.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Here goes another 80 page post.

E&J all the way!

There, I started it up.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

But seriously, I just want to get some weigh ins on how many people like/dislike which so I can make better recommendations for my guys.


----------



## paladinpainter (Sep 10, 2014)

I prefer Purdy, but like carona better and the beer too.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I don't know how to copy & paste a thread from my iPhone, but read the, "My brush is better than yours", thread. More than 400 entries, should give you sufficient feedback. 

As for me, there are very few Purdys that I use now, (mainly the Swan & Ox when needed). Most are Wooster, which I get at my BM store. Alpha is my all-around fav. Nice tapered bristles, soft enough to lay out a nice finish, holds a good amount of paint, releases well, firm enough to keep its form, cleans up easily. My case pricing at $9/ea makes this the best brush for the money IMO. 

If money is no object and I wanna spoil myself, I'll buy a Corona, but since my favorite brush depends upon which material I'm applying, I'd hesitate to choose the very best. All I know is, Purdy wouldn't be #1 anymore, (but Purdy was my fav for about 20 years).


----------



## paladinpainter (Sep 10, 2014)

Oops Corona.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Troy. I'm also curious how the BM Woosters stack up to the Wooster Woosters. I don't think they're the exact same brushes (though they might be). Maybe I'll drop a line to my BM rep, he'll probably know.

I've been considering looking for another line of brushes to carry since I don't really have a "premium" brush brand. Wooster and Purdy I think are both 'good' brushes, but there's a lot of painters that prefer some of the 'premium' (so to speak) brands and I don't have anything that fits that niche right now.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

When BM was in my town, I used their brushes and liked them, so there you go.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

My favorites are Coronas (they clean up so easily), but I truly believe brand isn't of ultimate importance. A well-maintained brush is the key.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Woodford said:


> Heya guys,
> 
> Just curious about brush preferences a bit. I stock a decent sized line of Purdy brushes, as well as the Benjamin Moore brushes that are made by Wooster. I'm curious if you guys have used the BM brushes, and if so how you think they stack up to the Purdy ones. I've actually been recommending the Purdy over the BM based on feedback in the store, but I'm interested in hearing more opinions.


When I was in PA my local bm dealer carried the benny Moore brushes and I loved 'em. After moving down here I switched to Corona but those BM brushes were awesome.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Woodford said:


> Thanks Troy. I'm also curious how the BM Woosters stack up to the Wooster Woosters. I don't think they're the exact same brushes (though they might be). Maybe I'll drop a line to my BM rep, he'll probably know.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been considering looking for another line of brushes to carry since I don't really have a "premium" brush brand. Wooster and Purdy I think are both 'good' brushes, but there's a lot of painters that prefer some of the 'premium' (so to speak) brands and I don't have anything that fits that niche right now.



I see. Maybe start a thread titled, "Input needed on BM's Line of Wooster", or something similar. With your current title, this thread is likely to stir up an unbehrable ruckus, if ya get my drift. At best, it'll turn into a thread about what our favorite brushes are.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I used the extra firm ones. :yes:


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

2 suggestions:
1. Contact several fellow BM store owners to get input on their feedback as to the BM Woosters, as well as looking for a common favorite among the premium brushes. Perhaps if the demand is there for a premium line which you don't currently stock, it may be worthwhile to start stocking it. 

2. For now, you could maybe display a big brochure of some premium brushes to see if your locals have interest in a brush you don't stock.


----------



## trainbeat (Dec 19, 2013)

Purdy seems to be content with selling brushes to homeowners who want to believe they are buying a premium/hand made product. Wooster makes a much better brush, and seems to cater more to the needs of professionals (IMO)
No offense to any Purdy guys here, use what you like. 
My desert island brush is a 2 1/2" Alpha angle sash. 
I also use a lot of coronas.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

The BM dealer in my area quit carrying Purdy shortly after Purdy was acquired by SW. Since your still stocking Purdy, I assume that's up to the individual BM dealer?

To your question, my go to brush for the past couple of years has been the Purdy Chinex 3" Sprig. Prior to that, it was the Purdy Pro-Extra 3" Sprig. I really love how the Chinex cleans up and the working quality is equal to the Pro-Extra. 

Purdy and Wooster are the only two major brands offered here. I tried some Corona brushes that I ordered online from the PaintStore. They're good brushes but I can work with a Purdy or Wooster just as well.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

I have only tried one BM brush, I have not used it a lot, but it is not a bad brush. I cannot recall which brush it is. I love Purdy Clear Cut brushes. But, on a side note, they are the only Purdy brushes that I like. Most of my brushes are Corona.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Love the Alphas


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

trainbeat said:


> Purdy seems to be content with selling brushes to homeowners who want to believe they are buying a premium/hand made product. Wooster makes a much better brush, and seems to cater more to the needs of professionals (IMO)
> No offense to any Purdy guys here, use what you like.
> My desert island brush is a 2 1/2" Alpha angle sash.
> I also use a lot of coronas.


The fact that you can buy almost the entire Purdy product line at Menard's and Home Depot proves this. Wooster has an entire different product line that they sell at the Depot, and they refuse to cut their prices to Menard's on their premium lines to get them in their stores.

It definitely seems that Purdy has gone the "premium" DIYer route. Not that they have cheapened the product, (of course that has been debated on here before) but they have lowered their pricing to get their products into the big box stores.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

The BM Woosters used to be my favorite brush years ago when I worked for my dad. The local BM quit stocking them for some reason. Even after that we kept using them, ordering them by the case. Eventually, it seemed like too much hassle to keep ordering them and we switched to other kinds of Woosters. I haven't seen one in any BM in or close to my service area in a long time, not sure they're even the same brush now. 

Using Corona and Wooster Chinex these days for pretty much everything. I keep some Silver Tips around for light work, oil primer, etc.. Never did like Purdy brushes. 

Corona is top dog in this area as far as the higher end brushes go. I was in a PPG store yesterday and noticed that they started carrying them there too. Hard to beat the Tynec nylon bristles for producing a smooth finish, or the Chinex bristles for utility and ease of clean up.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone for the feedback. This has been super useful. Maybe I'll give a few freebies out to the locals and see if I can get some feedback on them, too.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Woodford said:


> Thanks so much everyone for the feedback. This has been super useful. Maybe I'll give a few freebies out to the locals and see if I can get some feedback on them, too.


I can hook you up with the E&J rep if you are ever interested.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

These were my favorite. I can't find the cover and it just says extra firm on the handle. Not too sure what the Wooster equivalent is.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Woodford said:


> Heya guys,
> 
> Just curious about brush preferences a bit. I stock a decent sized line of Purdy brushes, as well as the Benjamin Moore brushes that are made by Wooster. I'm curious if you guys have used the BM brushes, and if so how you think they stack up to the Purdy ones. I've actually been recommending the Purdy over the BM based on feedback in the store, but I'm interested in hearing more opinions.


Commercial work I go with the cheap brush, usually tradition. When I'm doing high end homes I use the green handled wooster. They don't usually last long but it leaves a nice line


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> These were my favorite. I can't find the cover and it just says extra firm on the handle. Not too sure what the Wooster equivalent is.
> View attachment 43385


Wooster equivalent is the Ultra/Pro Extra-Firm

4153 = Angle Sash
4156 = Wall Style
4157 = Varnish Style

Note: The Ben Moore brushes are not exactly the same as the Wooster labeled equivalent.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I was broken in on the Lindberg line. Tried a picasso, and it just wasn't right. Then someone on here gave me an alpha and it felt like the picasso brushes. 

Here's why I like the lindberg:

I can lay the sash flat on the wall width wise for accuracy and it goes dead sharp. Then in the same room I can switch it up to the jab method to production brush a door. Then in the next room it will go back to a crisp flat shape.

Alphas and picasso won't do this.


----------



## TKbrush (Dec 30, 2014)

I would think basically that painters are gonna be buying the purdy brushes and home owners the ben moore brushes. That being said, the first brush i ever bought to go painting for a job, was a benjamin moore brush, without EVER thinking i would be a painter.
It is very interesting though, to see the different paint shops favoring different lines of brushes, rollers etc.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Home depot only carries purdy nylon, nylon poly, and white china. Far from their entire line. Imo the purdy pro extra (blue bristles), or the purdy chinex is the best brush for heavy textured walls, which is much more difficult than smooth walls. 
We have consistently used wooster and Corona. If you use only one brush, everyday for an entire month, cleaning it after each day, purdy surpasses the others.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I never liked the old stock BM brushes. I do like the not so old but old stock Wooster Jaguar firm line of brushes. 

It does not seem to matter as much these days as before Purdy was gobbled up by SW. Now it seems with the way the newer formula paints are a brush does not last as long anymore no matter if it is a Purdy, Corona, or a Wooster.


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

Purdy is useless now. Wooster corona proform. All have a brush for someone. Wooster probably has the best all round performance.


----------



## trainbeat (Dec 19, 2013)

Proalliance coatings said:


> I can hook you up with the E&J rep if you are ever interested.


E&J makes fantastic brushes. Wish they weren't so difficult to find.


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> These were my favorite. I can't find the cover and it just says extra firm on the handle. Not too sure what the Wooster equivalent is.
> View attachment 43385


Holy.smokes. is that how they look when there clean. Lol! Thats a duster.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Clearlycut said:


> Holy.smokes. is that how they look when there clean. Lol! Thats a duster.


Naw. That brush is like a 50 year old painter; a little crusty on the surface, but pulling straighter lines than a noobie ever dreamed of.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Clearlycut said:


> Holy.smokes. is that how they look when there clean. Lol! Thats a duster.


Lol yeah it's about three years old and has seen better days. Not a duster yet but it's been downgraded to exterior status. Surprisingly tho it can still cut a nice line.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Zoomer said:


> Home depot only carries purdy nylon, nylon poly, and white china. Far from their entire line. Imo the purdy pro extra (blue bristles), or the purdy chinex is the best brush for heavy textured walls, which is much more difficult than smooth walls.
> We have consistently used wooster and Corona. If you use only one brush, everyday for an entire month, cleaning it after each day, purdy surpasses the others.


The pro extra is my favorite brush, but I rarely spend a day painting, so take that with a grain of salt. What I can say is when I painted my aluminum siding a few years ago, I had the opportunity to use several brush samples I had been given through the years. Using Manor Hall Timeless. I found that the Pro extra was firm enough to use with the Manor hall and kept the same stiffness the longest of all the brands I tried.

But there is no way I could use it on interior trim. I like the Picasso brushes for that. But again, I don't paint as a trade.


----------

